# Help needed - what type of power switch on drill press.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys and girls,

Some of you know my little drill press, just a cheap small standard one, but it has a history of a friend extending the column another friend sending me a adjustment screw and me making table, dust control and more for it, so I will like to keep it alive if possible.








Here it is.
It is…......blue.
And if you look careful you might see that I use a clamp for power switch…
Not really good.








This is the switch.
It has a relay inside.








Zoom….








Here info on the machine.

So what is the problem or question MaFe!

First of all the company stopped selling parts for it and my switch are dead… That's a problem.

Then I ordered some switches on E-bay, but when they arrived I found out they were only switches, no relay…

So question!

Do I need a relay for a drill press or can I just use the switch?

Answers will be taken with gratitude, thanks.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Here link for the type I bought:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MACHINE-DRILL-PRESS-SWITCH-PUSH-BUTTON-LATCHING-PLASTIC-START-MOTOR-KAO-5-/261416913645?pt=UK_BOI_Materials_Supplies_Electrical_ET&hash=item3cdda98aed
Can I use this?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't see why not. I don't know what kind of relay it would use unless it has a little light like mine to turn on. The switch itself should do just fine.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

From the brief description, I don't even know what your problem is for sure.

Now, is the problem just that the switch will not latch? Is that why you need a clamp to hold the switch closed?

Obviously a European drill press, are you running 240V, 3 phase? I think that is the standard across the pond. If so, then I suspect the switch just connects 2 phases to the relay coil and that the relay contacts then switch all three phases ON to the motor. Do you have any wiring diagrams for this unit?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If it has a relay, it's probably a magnetic switch for safety.. but can't say I've ever seen one on a benchtop drill press before. Using a normal switch would be just fine IMHO.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I pulled this from the Guede website. Maybe someone can figure out what can be used=


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads. Here is what I see from the plate on the drill press and the schematic from Guede:
it is 230 volt motor. It looks like the blau 4 wire and the braun 8 wires are both hot wires which go directly to the motor.

You would need just a double pole single throw 10 amp switch that would make and break the two hot wires and the ground would be always connected( shown as the ground hooked to #11). The schematic shown must be all that is inside your switch. That switch you bought should be able to be hooked to the Blau4 and the Braun 8 wires that go to the motor and it is a 7 amp switch so it will handle 350 watts okay. Being that you got the switch from the UK, I would think it is a double pole single throw 230 V switch.

Have you tested it with a VOM meter to see if you push the ON button, that the contacts stay connected?

...................Good luck my friend. I wish you lived down the street. I'd walk over and test it out for you…...................Jim


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

^ that is correct. Double pole switch will work just fine. Most drill presses don't have a relay.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

dude a light switch will work. I have had a 15 amp light switch on my jointer for over 8 years. Thats the way it came.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

Have You tried to take it apart. It might be just some loose cable. Otherwise just get some SPST relay with 230V coil and a little wiring and you're good to go.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Mads.

I have a same machine (different brand) On tuesday a,m back from a little break with my wife. When you like I will take a look inside mine.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The Switch.
Its a NVR No Volts Release
How it works is:-
a. If there is a power failure i.e. black out the relay will release and drop the power path to the machine.
This is a safety feature to prevent uncontrolled start upon the power being restored.
b. Upon a person physically pressing the green start button the switch operates a relay the relay closes and applies power to the drill.
No matter how many times the switch is pushed is is redundant.

To power off the drill either push the Red button or drop the power
Any switch willdo its just that if you turn on the switch andd then plug it in (for whaterver reason the tool will start)

NVR no voltage no switch
Normal switch, can be switched on regardless of power


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all,
Thanks for all the answers.
I will try to take a Picture of the inside, but has not had time to go to the shop.
Think I will just give it a go with the switches I bought.
So I just have to figure out the wirering, here the diagram will come in handy, thanks.
(I tried to look my self on the web for a diagram or manual, but coud not find it - lol).
Thanks again,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish you luck Mads. Electrical stuff can be a pain sometimes, well, all the time.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

So I was in the shop today and opened up the bastard.

There were only four wires going to the relay.









So tested the action and found out it worked just as two parallel switches.
So I could simply replace it with the other type wire by wire.
Simple and easy!
And since I know now the relay is not a must, I will feel comfortable, thanks.









So now running with the new switch.

Thanks for all the info and helpful advice,
Mads


----------

